
Show HN: WebAssembly Calling Card – visual creativity with WASM - follower
https://wacc.rancidbacon.com/
======
follower
If you've been interested in playing around with WebAssembly you might like to
create a WebAssembly Calling Card (WACC). A WACC is like an avatar but WASM!

I've been developing an add-on for the Godot game engine that wraps the
libwasmtime WebAssembly runtime so desktop Godot games/apps can call functions
in WebAssembly modules.

As I suspect is common when integrating a WASM runtime, one of the first
function calls I got working returned a 32-bit integer and I thought: "32-bit
ints are kinda boring, what if defined a standard for turning them into
triangles & make getting WebAssembly runtimes working more enjoyable." And
thus, WACC was born. :)

The specification defines how three 32-bit ints get turned into triangles:

* 256x256 coord system.

* 15 bit color + 1 bit alpha per vertex triangles.

* 1 FPS!

The site linked includes details on the:

* web-based viewer;

* desktop app WACC Viewer (for Linux, Mac & Windows) that displays a WACC in both 2D & on 3D softbody;

* examples (source+binary); and,

* the specification itself (WIP--some coding reading still necessary).

One of the reasons I'm creating the underlying project (WASM Engine for Godot)
is an interest in exploring the use of WebAssembly for providing sandboxed
customisation opportunities for players in games that go beyond what's
currently possible.

Thanks for your interest!

Obligatory available to hire postscript: Yes, I'm currently available to do
weird stuff like this for you--or, even, less weird stuff, that still gets
developers engaged with your product/tool/service with that all important
minimal time-to-first-dopamine-hit. :)

